# Matchbox Jagdpanzer IV Out of the Box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

When it comes to armour kits, I will admit that I’m not as hardcore as some people. I like my tanks small, simple and cool looking. Of course, if the kit is a Matchbox then it doesn’t matter at all WHAT the subject is, I’m buying it. I LOVE the little old Matchbox 1/76 armour kits, and find they tick all the right boxes. They’re small and easy to display. They build up fairly simply and they are, almost to a one, all of vehicles I think are cool looking. Even if I’m only “meh” on the vehicle, usually the diorama base sells me!

One of the collection I picked up a while ago was the old Matchbox Jagdpanzer IV/L70. I did know the Jagdpanzer IV, and thought it was a cool “sports-car”-looking tank destroyer. It has low lines and is very aggressive. No surprised I jumped at it when I saw it! I’m not sure if it’s been repopped by Revell Germany, but if it hasn’t been, it should be. 

Check out my out of box review of this little old gem at the link below. I seriously cannot get enough of these little guys!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/matchbox-176-jagdpanzer-iv-l70-oob/*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those are fun kits. I have been working on some old Airfix 1/76 armor myself. I had most of the Matchbox stuff at one time or another. I have the Panther tank actually ready to be painted but for some reason I got rid of the base. Later kits like the Jagdpanzer and M40 Big SHot had crappy, tiny, bases that the tank only half covers. I guess Matchbox was saving money by then. Earlier kits had rather expansive bases with often glue on details like a tree, wall, a bridge, etc. By the end, you got a tiny little one piece thing.


----------

